# Training camp



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1 more week till camp starts guys.Tired of baseball.Bring on the NFL.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Of the sports I watch this is my favorite. I hope the Vikes can make something happen this year.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Maybe KFAN won't be so boring once camp gets going.....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

T minus 1 day........


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

For those that thought trading Harvin was a poor move.... Looks like he need surgery and could miss at least 6 weeks of the regular season. Now lets hope our draft picks do something so it looks like a great move. Only time will tell.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't wait for the season. Get to see Bears-Vikes in the Cities and going to Dallas for Boys-Vikes game.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I heard Harvin will miss the whole season?? Am I wrong on that one?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/trainingcamp13/s ... -sidelined

I am not a Vikes fan, though I do like watching them loose.

Go Broncos!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> For those that thought trading Harvin was a poor move.... Looks like he need surgery and could miss at least 6 weeks of the regular season. Now lets hope our draft picks do something so it looks like a great move. Only time will tell.


I don't care how it turns out, it was the right move. He wasn't going to play for the Vikes again anyway.

I honestly think the Vikes have a serious shot at the North this year and possibly a 2-3 seed. Of course it will all depend on Ponder and injuries like every year. They have a tough schedule too. We'll see what happens.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

The schedule is looking pretty tough.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Vikes look like chit so far offensively. These preseason games are god awful to watch. AP in for 2 plays as a decoy no less! Frazier and Ponder better hope they get their chit together by Sept. 8! :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that the Vikes are going to over rely on AP. Sure he might get 2000 yards again, but that means nothing when you are loosing games.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

If Ponder doesn't find a way to stretch it down the field some this year he will not make it half way through the season if were losing. He is just too damn short to see over the line and make the reads and that is why he flushes out of the pocket so quickly... so he can see what to do next.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm of the belief that i need to see a few more regular season games before I call for his head. I know this is his 3rd year, but realistically he was a rookie thrown to the wolves and this is his first real training camp. Let's let the offense open up a little bit and see what he can do before we go to a proven ****ty qb in cassel.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well the line has also looked awful this preseason. Against SF Kahil look horrible. He was getting eaten alive. that didn't help ponder one bit either. Also Burton stopped his route on the on INT. Not ponders fault....but stats make it look bad for him.

I agree I need to see about 4 regular season games before I give up on Ponder. But he does need to figure it out this year or he is done IMO.

Hopefully the coaching staff is "laying" in the weeds with its game plan. Otherwise it could be a long year. But I still say 10-6 for the season. That could win the division.


----------

